# 68 Tempest rear tail lamps



## soxfan1 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hello All, I'm new to the GTO forum. I have a 1968 Tempest and was wondering how do I remove the sockets in the housing? They seem to be pressed in. I have to repair the back up socket and if possible update the old sockets. Any suggestions? THX


----------



## shoeman68 (Jun 7, 2015)

*Rear tail lamps*

Doesn't look like they can be removed. Here is an exploded view of 1968 tail lamps


----------



## soxfan1 (Jun 28, 2015)

shoeman68 said:


> Doesn't look like they can be removed. Here is an exploded view of 1968 tail lamps


Thanks for the pic!!!


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I replaced mine by carefully prying up the staked lip, then installed aftermarket replacement light sockets. 

The small springs under the contacts in the original light sockets were broken and/or corroded.

I can't find any photos of the tail light socket repairs, but I did the same repair to the front park lamps so I am attaching several photos showing the front park lamp replacement process.

Be careful prying up the staked lip!

In the last picture, you can see that I used a dedicated ground wire and waterproof connectors on the harness. I was sick and tired of chasing dim/flickering lights, so EVERY light socket got a dedicated ground wire. No more lighting problems!

Good luck!


----------



## soxfan1 (Jun 28, 2015)

jmt455 said:


> I replaced mine by carefully prying up the staked lip, then installed aftermarket replacement light sockets.
> 
> The small springs under the contacts in the original light sockets were broken and/or corroded.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!


----------

